# Hilbre School, Sheringham, Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Jun 4, 2010)

The Hilbre School resides in The North Norfolk Coast Town of Sheringham. Apparently a School for Troubled Teenagers, there is not much History to be found. Pretty trashed inside but still worth a look.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 5, 2010)

Love those stairs, and that fireplace.  Although the building is in a bad conditions, there's still a lot of origina features in the older part.

Nice work mate, another place I like. 

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 5, 2010)

That was about the only Part Sal!!


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice set of photos.  Is that dry rot fungus on and around that fireplace in the second photo?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 6, 2010)

It certainly could be, it was very stinky in there!!


----------

